# Got to lose my home



## MarkGeordie (Mar 3, 2021)

Unfortunately I’ve been informed by my housing association that my block is been demolished and I have to find somewhere else to live.

The good news is they are going to work with us to find a new property and they rang yesterday to say they might have a viewing soon for me.

I’ve been told off friends they will probably just do a managed transfer.

I’m waiting on a reply to an email from my housing officer but thought I’d ask if anyone had experience?

Will my assured tenancy just transfer with me to the new property?

Will I have to go through reference checks and police checks again? Or because I’m a tenant of 4 years they don’t need to do this?

Just planning ahead in case I need to approach people.


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 3, 2021)

I'd suggest speaking with CAB or Shelter regarding the continuation of the AST as my understanding is that it's not automatically taken as a "continuation" unless stated. Although it's been a long time since I last worked in anything to do with social housing so am not up on the latest regs.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 3, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> I'd suggest speaking with CAB or Shelter regarding the continuation of the AST as my understanding is that it's not automatically taken as a "continuation" unless stated. Although it's been a long time since I last worked in anything to do with social housing so am not up on the latest regs.


Thanks.

I did have a look at their decant policy and there’s no specific mention of transfer of tenancy and the letter we received was basic.

Hopefully the housing officer can confirm but I’ll try speak to CAB.


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 3, 2021)

MarkGeordie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I did have a look at their decant policy and there’s no specific mention of transfer of tenancy and the letter we received was basic.
> 
> Hopefully the housing officer can confirm but I’ll try speak to CAB.


Get the Housing Officer to put it in writing. Although I'd hope that would be automatic and you'd see the note in your file.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 3, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> Get the Housing Officer to put it in writing. Although I'd hope that would be automatic and you'd see the note in your file.


Yea I’ll make sure it’s in writing.

Just a scary process to go through.


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 3, 2021)

That's an understatement. But they don't want to make you homeless. What they want is to move you somewhere you're going to be happy.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 3, 2021)

Yeah that’s very true.


----------



## EllsBells (Mar 3, 2021)

Shelter are good people to approach, as Colin has suggested and will be able to advise on your situation. Sometimes relocation may be somewhere good for them to put you but not always best for you - eg transport links and access to friends - even if the accommodation itself is nice. So sorry you're going through all this stress and hope it all pans out for you.


----------



## Catherine Lindsay (Mar 3, 2021)

The only experience I have is that our building was sold in March to new landlords and tenant agents. So far it has all stayed the same rent and contract wise. Plus our building is finally being looked after so I suspect it will be plan sailing for you too. Good luck and I hope it all goes smoothly. X


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 3, 2021)

MarkGeordie said:


> Will my assured tenancy just transfer with me to the new property?


Hi Mark, found this for you https://england.shelter.org.uk/hous...n/assured_tenancies_with_housing_associations

I hope all goes well for you as having been through the worry myself I know how stressful it is.
Also check to see if the housing peeps will cover moving costs for you as well.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 3, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Mark, found this for you https://england.shelter.org.uk/hous...n/assured_tenancies_with_housing_associations
> 
> I hope all goes well for you as having been through the worry myself I know how stressful it is.
> Also check to see if the housing peeps will cover moving costs for you as well.


Thanks Sue, I’ll take a look. 

Yes, I should of said, they have offered me a home loss compensation payment of £6500 and reimbursement of reasonable removal costs.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 3, 2021)

MarkGeordie said:


> Thanks Sue, I’ll take a look.
> 
> Yes, I should of said, they have offered me a home loss compensation payment of £6500 and reimbursement of reasonable removal costs.


Wow, that's good to know you are being looked after.
Once you know what's going on as in a moving date the stress wont be so bad.

I had quite a few months of hell and back due to the death of my lovely landlord just over 3 years ago. His relatives tried their utmost best to get me out of my home and it became quite nasty in the end. It was a complete waste of the estates money in trying to evict me because I had been my landlords tenant for 36 years. So they couldn't charge market rent neither could they evict me.
All they could do was sell the property with a sitting tenant in it which obviously meant I had first pick so I ended up purchasing a bungalow at half the market value. Once the sale went through it was as if a weight had been lifted.
So just slightly different for you but the same awful feelings whilst things go along.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 3, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Wow, that's good to know you are being looked after.
> Once you know what's going on as in a moving date the stress wont be so bad.
> 
> I had quite a few months of hell and back due to the death of my lovely landlord just over 3 years ago. His relatives tried their utmost best to get me out of my home and it became quite nasty in the end. It was a complete waste of the estates money in trying to evict me because I had been my landlords tenant for 36 years. So they couldn't charge market rent neither could they evict me.
> ...


Sounds like an awful situation but I’m glad to hear that it worked out in the end for you.

Had confirmation today that my tenancy will just transfer and I won’t lose my assured tenant status.

Other good news is that they rang me today and offered me a viewing for 12 March.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 3, 2021)

MarkGeordie said:


> Sounds like an awful situation but I’m glad to hear that it worked out in the end for you.
> 
> Had confirmation today that my tenancy will just transfer and I won’t lose my assured tenant status.
> 
> Other good news is that they rang me today and offered me a viewing for 12 March.


Fantastic news all round, hope the property is to your liking


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 3, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Fantastic news all round, hope the property is to your liking


Thank you.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 8, 2021)

@Pumper_Sue hope you don’t mind the tag.

would I be able to pick your brains again?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 8, 2021)

MarkGeordie said:


> @Pumper_Sue hope you don’t mind the tag.
> 
> would I be able to pick your brains again?


No problem at all


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 8, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> No problem at all


I never used to live on my own you see so didn't deal with this previously. 

If I like the property on Friday and accept. 

How do I sort my energy out? Obviously I wont want to move in until I know its set up because of keeping my insulin in the fridge. 

Im on pay as you go meters, so would I get the credit thats on my meter back with my current provider?

Do I just need to find out who supplies the energy in the new place and then contact the providers to say ive moved in and they will set me up?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 8, 2021)

MarkGeordie said:


> I never used to live on my own you see so didn't deal with this previously.
> 
> If I like the property on Friday and accept.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 8, 2021)

Thank you, that makes alot of sense.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 16, 2021)

Update - I loved the place.

Ground floor, newly decorated, recent upgrade of boiler, shower over the bath and few minutes walk from the beach.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 16, 2021)

MarkGeordie said:


> Update - I loved the place.
> 
> Ground floor, newly decorated, recent upgrade of boiler, shower over the bath and few minutes walk from the beach.


Wow sounds lovely, so pleased for you.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 16, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Wow sounds lovely, so pleased for you.


Thanks Sue. Get the keys the 29th and moving 31st.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2021)

Brilliant!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 16, 2021)

MarkGeordie said:


> Thanks Sue. Get the keys the 29th and moving 31st.


Don't forget to change your clocks on the 28th


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 16, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Brilliant!


Yes it’s all very exciting!


Pumper_Sue said:


> Don't forget to change your clocks on the 28th


Glad you reminded me!


----------



## KARNAK (Mar 16, 2021)

Spot on Mark why aye man.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 17, 2021)

KARNAK said:


> Spot on Mark why aye man.


Rights!


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 22, 2021)

@Pumper_Sue 

Any idea what a household information survey is?

Housing officer said there would be one to fill in on Monday with the new tenancy agreement.

I thought they would of had all the information they needed as I’m an existing tenant.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 22, 2021)

MarkGeordie said:


> @Pumper_Sue
> 
> Any idea what a household information survey is?
> 
> ...


Hello Mark,
Sorry I have no idea as always a private tenant until I bought the property.

Just done a search and this might help https://www.sogosurvey.com/blog/wha... the population, age, sex, and education, etc.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 22, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hello Mark,
> Sorry I have no idea as always a private tenant until I bought the property.
> 
> Just done a search and this might help https://www.sogosurvey.com/blog/what-are-household-surveys/#:~:text=The household survey provides a more exhaustive collection,on the population, age, sex, and education, etc.



Yeah I thought it would just be some sort of survey they wanted me to complete to be honest.

Since I’m an existing tenant I’d assumed they would already have all the information they need about me and that fact they know me as a tenant and know I’ve never been invoked in ASB behaviour or had rent arrears and the manager has approved the move.

It’s very confusing at times.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 22, 2021)

Nothing difficult - just the Housing Asscn updating their records and making sure they know whether their tenants are eg going to give birth very soon and only have a one bedroom property, or whether they're likely to need alterations to accommodate a worsening disability , stair lift etc , so they can plan refurbishments and improvements properly - and not eg suddenly discover someone who didn't bother telling them they had gangrene and it's touch and go whether they have to amputate, and expect the housing asscn to be able to make any alteration in time for their discharge from hospital on Wednesday.  (or they're on/about to start using a cPAP machine/forced oxygen/dialysis and hence need/likely to need priority re their elec supply)  They simply need to know  AND keep their info updated on an ongoing basis.

Nowt to worry about anyway flower!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2021)

Great news @MarkGeordie 

All the best in your new home. Hope the move goes smoothly


----------

